# Ringwraiths and water



## Gandalf White (Jan 6, 2003)

*Questions, questions*

I've been wondering about this, and can't seem to find anything on it. (Possibly because I haven't had the time to look! ) A friend told me that the ringwraiths couldn't touch water unless their master ordered them to or something, and that's why they stood awhile waiting to cross the River in the movie. Is this in the books, and if so where? Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 6, 2003)

Most people after watching the movie think that just because the Ringwraiths dont go through the water, that they're afraid of it. 
I, however, think that the Nazgul knew that once they'ed cross the Ford, the "magic" of the elves was at work, and could take them out. And since their need for the Ring (more like Saurons will) was so great, they decided to cross anyway, and thats when disaster struck. 

They didnt cross cuz they were afraid... But Saurons will took over them and made them cross, and led them to a watery... pain (not death)


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 6, 2003)

I agree, they did not want to go into the water even if they could get across, for as soon as they reached the other side they were overlooking the valley of Rivendell, where the magic of the Elves was at work and the Nazgul could not enter there, especially since if they dared to cross it really would have ticked off the elves and they would go and kill them all.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 6, 2003)

This makes you think... Perhaps the Nazgul slightly had a will of their own? We know that it was Saurons will that drives them, and we also know he wanted the ring at all costs... And then the Nazgul stoped before entering the ford. This could show they didnt entirely want to go with Sauron on this one... But of course, in the end Saurons will is what finally made them cross, but that brief moment of halting could signalfy that they feared for what would happen if they attempted to cross the ford, and for that same moment, they were almost contending with Saurons will. And if they have fear, they could also have hope, and other feelings. Could this show a weakness in Saurons power? Or more strength. the strength to command all 9 Nazgul to go into pain knowingly...


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't think it was their own will, I think it was Sauron's will that made them hesitate, He wanted the ring at all costs, yes, but if he sent his Nazgul into Rivendell he knew they would be defeated, probably killed, and he did not want to lose his most powerful servants. If he sent them across the ford then he wouldn't be getting the ring. By sending them into the water he was trying to make Frodo come to them, which he very nearly did, and would have, had it not been for the water wiping them out.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 6, 2003)

Good point. I stand un-rudely corrected... ya.. thats the word


----------



## gandalfthegreat (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes I am in agreement. Sauron has overall rule over the ringwraithes. He is the one who hestitated, but his want for the ring made him order the ring wraithes on no matter the cost.


----------

